# Daiwa - Nice people



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Went to fish with my Daiwa Branzino on the weekend and SHOCK HORROR the screw cap that fits on the opposite side to the handle had gone AWOL!!!!! I hunted high and low and couldnt find it - I almost cried in my beer!!!

Anyhow I called them up today - the Daiwa people in Sydney and they were happy to post me one out for FREE!!!

Cant be a bad lot - after all the negative feed back Ive been hearing on the posts about after service?????

I am in no way conntected to the above manufacturers except that I give them lots of my hard earned dollars???

Mr Woppie


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Dear Mr.Woppie,
Daiwa have great pleasure in awarding you their handle screwhole branzino cap for promoting their product so well via their distributors[sols and ecogear thread!].!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - I might have started an evil addiction - all of you that have bought the SOLS will never go back to any KMART specials - its only the smoothest gear from now on in!!!! Sorry........

I hope Ananconda havnt put a hit on me aswell - like a remote controlled exploding seal!!!! AGHHHHH


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Went to fish with my Daiwa Branzino on the weekend and SHOCK HORROR the screw cap that fits on the opposite side to the handle had gone AWOL!!!!! I hunted high and low and couldnt find it - I almost cried in my beer!!!


Oh my God!!!!!! I know where it is! I am not messing with you Mr Woppie!

I picked it up in the car park at the conclusion of our last Clovelly fish. It was a dark gun metal colour and I instantly recognised it as being just what you say it was. It was at the back of SBD's car (you were parked next to him) and I assumed it was his. I gave it to him and he looked perplexed for a few second before dropping it into the back of his car. Although God only knows that your chances of finding it back there are slim at best given the utter pig sty in the back of Dave's Suzuki Swift :lol:

SBD....ring a bell old boy?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOWOWOWOWOWO - OMgawd - well done JT, not only is this forum full of buddies that have the same obsession as me but you guys are finding the things I've lost. Yeah I had a good old chat to SBD last sesh down at Clovelley. So you must have picked it up a day or two after???????

Well who knows if SBD can find it and return it to me - if he digs deep enough in that back of his motor he might pull up the Marie Celeste thats been hiding there as well !!!

I'll PM him and see if I can get it back of him

Anyhow JT thanks for the heads up on that

Regards and happy Mr Woppie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWO - OMgawd - well done JT, not only is this forum full of buddies that have the same obsession as me but you guys are finding the things I've lost. Yeah I had a good old chat to SBD last sesh down at Clovelley. So you must have picked it up a day or two after???????


Mate it could have been a day or two later or the day that we were out there. Depends on when you noticed it was gone vs when you actually lost it. Got to be something good and fateful karma wise in the original kit coming back together I reckon 8)

You see....dreams do come true and miracles do happen....I guess that's AKFF for ya 8)

SBD...close the circle of hope and confirm that you are the keeper of the key (or reel piece in this case)

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> SBD...close the circle of hope and confirm that you are the keeper of the key (or reel piece in this case)


Instead I shall proffer a riddle, wrapped in an enigma, encircled within a conundrum, and none of these things yet all.

Nay, verily, the alleged artifact hath the form of the receptacle of the engine known as Certate, and re-ensconced it shall shine bright once again for evermore (or at least until the sodding thing falls off again). Thanks JT, tis mine and mine alone and I'm afeared that Dick has run foul of the same voodoo as I have (buying a very expensive reel that bits fall off).



wopfish said:


> if he digs deep enough in that back of his motor he might pull up the Marie Celeste thats been hiding there as well !!!


Step inside said the spider to the fly, waving its flash tackle as another unsuspecting victim falls to his devious ways. (Is there a market for a used Wopfish?).



JT said:


> given the utter pig sty in the back of Dave's Suzuki Swift


Not you too John? Everyone's a critic.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > SBD...close the circle of hope and confirm that you are the keeper of the key (or reel piece in this case)
> ...


Sorry Dick....false hope indeed. I genuinely believed I had solved the problem. Had I known that the small plastic piece in question belonged to a Certate and in this case SBD (JK Rowling's shadow author it seems) I would not have raised your hopes.

Had I known that said plastic piece was from a Certate I would have been able to flog it for $50 bucks or so....missed opportunity it seems  .

Have you checked your wallet Dick? By the way Dave....no one knows a pig sty like me.....just peek into my office, study, garage, fridge, underware to get a reference point

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Seems that at AKFF it's not miracles that happen after all....it's sh%t that happens as we have all long suspected!

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey

The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long - even if it falls of and you loose it!!! Nuff said!!!

SBDs found his and Daiwa are replacing mine - just got to work out how I'm going to glue the sodding thing on for good

Regards

Mr Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

John, I'm not peeking into your underwear again, I've still got my pride.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> John, I'm not peeking into your underwear again, I've still got my pride.


C'mon Dave...live a little. I've sorted things out since then.......

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dick, tape it on with a piece of gaffa, and a couple of bandaids over that to top it off.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive got to give it to Mr SBD - I believe he's cleaned his act up since his car was last inspected!!!!!! The black hole of calcutta turned out to be an Eldorado!!! All be it a sandy one!!!

Woppie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Ive got to give it to Mr SBD - I believe he's cleaned his act up since his car was last inspected!!!!!! The black hole of calcutta turned out to be an Eldorado!!! All be it a sandy one!!!
> 
> Woppie


Well well well! Looks like a certain yak fisher rushed out in the dead of night and cleaned his car out in order to debunk my pig sty theory. Did you per chance check the front foot well though Mr Woppie? There was such a build up of stuff there that sitting in the front seat you would have had your feet in the glove box and your knees pressed against your shoulder blades 8) .

Why the sudden motivation to Spring clean SBD?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

Maybe its the fact that billions of people on the WWW know that Mr SBDs car WAS a toxic waste dumping ground - but in saying that billions of people now know he is a reformed character - and this my friend is a prime example of redemption!!!

Ive even heard he's taking it down to Crystal Car wash in Mozzman Yak included for a full wax and polish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey JT
> 
> Maybe its the fact that billions of people on the WWW know that Mr SBDs car WAS a toxic waste dumping ground - but in saying that billions of people now know he is a reformed character - and this my friend is a prime example of redemption!!!
> 
> Ive even heard he's taking it down to Crystal Car wash in Mozzman Yak included for a full wax and polish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're talking SBD's contribution to global warming and the environment? Doesn't wash with me...we have had a half tonne of rubbish go from the confines of a Suzuki Swift to a Waste Management Centre. We're all goin pay for that....... :? 8)

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Some say theres a melted indentation just below SBDs seat on his yak :shock: :shock: - but I wouldnt know its just hearsay!!!! 8) 8)


----------

